# New toy..er.. TOOL! Bobcat 1600



## bclure (Oct 1, 2007)

Got really lucky on this one. Bought it on ebay, 1500 miles from home. Not the best way to spend that much money but trusted my gut. Came with forks and bucket. Then I bought a quick-tach plate with a reciever for moving chipper / trailers around. I love this machine.

Flew to Orlando on a Saturday morning. Picked up a 26' U-haul, loaded the tractor in it and made it back to NH by midnight Sunday. Good times! Glad that I bought the damage waver protection. $95 well spent. Those trucks don't have heavy duty tie downs. Tore off that wooden strip in 3 places.

Brendan


----------



## Ed*L (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice machine!
You don't see to many of those around. My local sawmill has the larger one, it's worth so much to them they just spent $7500 on pump and hyd motor rebuilds.

Ed


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess you didn't hit any scales on your way back to Keene..... I know that bobcat puts a uhaul over the limit:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## joesawer (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice. The articulating machine is much easier on the ground than the skid steers.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 3, 2007)

In the beekeeping business we call them swingers. I don't own one because I don't move enough hives per year, but I know quite a few guys who do.


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm flying to Orlando tomorrow. I've been to Keene once as well. My buddy in the Navy grew up in Claremont. We drove over to watch a soccer game.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't ever been to keene, but I know where it is.....my mom did her Phd there at Antioch.


----------



## dozerspj (Apr 1, 2011)

*bobcat 1600 / swinger wheel loaders for tree work*

nice pic of loader i have some books on these [service/repair/parts] if you need to know any repair spec's or parts # i will look them up for you. all parts are available and some fit 743 skidsteers. couple different engines can fit in . 36 or 39 hp kubota. swinger loaders are another good machine . small articulates can move around stumps and rocks easily .


----------



## muddawg (Apr 1, 2011)

those are nice versitile articulate machines
i used one for yrs in the early 90's

be mindfull on inclines....its got a higher center of gravity than a skid steer and while articulated on grade youll flip her if your not carefull...saw it done

enjoy yer new toy

mike


----------



## treeman75 (Apr 2, 2011)

I dont think its new anymore


----------



## muddawg (Apr 3, 2011)

man !...you aint kidding

I didnt look at the original post date !

oh well its still relavant info

mike


----------

